# Chestnuts



## kadesma (Oct 9, 2004)

Bought some beautiful chestnuts today..I've always just roasted them in the oven and was wondering if anyone has a favorite family recipe they would share?   My mom remembers her dad cooking them with wine, but I've no idea how that might be done..

thanks,
kadesma


----------



## Juliev (Oct 9, 2004)

hey.. look over in the general topic section... goodgiver started a chestnut topic.. I posted some stuff there, so did others.. check it out.  I don't know if it's on the first page, you might have to go back a page, but it's titled chestnuts.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks Juliev,
will go take a look now.
kadesma


----------



## buckytom (Oct 9, 2004)

well, you could stand in your foyer... oh, nevermind...


----------



## kadesma (Oct 9, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> well, you could stand in your foyer... oh, nevermind...


And with laughter I shall call it a night    Thanks for the smiles  
kadesma


----------



## debthecook (Oct 12, 2004)

After you roast and peel them (this is a job, I prefer a prepared jar from Williams Sonoma, about $11) cut each chestnut into 4 quarters and put them in your basic turkey bread stuffing, add to the mix right before you stuff.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 12, 2004)

debthecook said:
			
		

> After you roast and peel them (this is a job, I prefer a prepared jar from Williams Sonoma, about $11) cut each chestnut into 4 quarters and put them in your basic turkey bread stuffing, add to the mix right before you stuff.


Deb, have never used in stuffing before, but, will try it this Thanksgiving...Thanks for the   
kadesma


----------



## bege (Oct 13, 2004)

I made a chestnut stuffing, once, thirty-five years ago.  It was good.  First time I ever used chestnuts.  here is a link that might help you.  I wish I had the resources then, that I can find now.  All kinds of recipes.  I need to get some from a neighbor, and try them again.

http://www.utc.edu/Faculty/Hill-Craddock/chestnutlinks.html#recipes


----------



## kadesma (Oct 13, 2004)

bege said:
			
		

> I made a chestnut stuffing, once, thirty-five years ago.  It was good.  First time I ever used chestnuts.  here is a link that might help you.  I wish I had the resources then, that I can find now.  All kinds of recipes.  I need to get some from a neighbor, and try them again.
> 
> http://www.utc.edu/Faculty/Hill-Craddock/chestnutlinks.html#recipes


bege,
thanks for the link, I'll check it out...
kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 12, 2005)

Maybe the chestnuts I tried were'nt that great but I thought my chestnut stuffing had that "dry nut taste" -  maybe I used too many chestnuts?


----------

